# Where can I find Revolution for dogs/Cats that ships to Canada?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello!

I hope I'm posting this on the right thread but I need some help. I need to find out where I can get a hold of the Revolution (anti heartworms, fleas, and ear mites medication), specifically for cats. Currently the vet is offering it for double it's natural price. I found some sites offering it online, but so far they only offer shipping to US and the only Canadian one I found got negative reviews. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I have ordered meds from a store in Australia. They don't require a prescription. Sometimes the price is better, sometimes not. You can select currency off to the right side, and the Canadian dollar is included, so I'm assuming they will ship to Canada. I've used paypal to pay.

Pets Megastore : discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

mytega said:


> I have ordered meds from a store in Australia. They don't require a prescription. Sometimes the price is better, sometimes not. You can select currency off to the right side, and the Canadian dollar is included, so I'm assuming they will ship to Canada. I've used paypal to pay.
> 
> Pets Megastore : discount medical supplies for pets


They don't sell prescription products to the U.S.


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

I've purchased Heartgard from them without a prescription. It was maybe 2 years ago though. Polices could have changed. I don't know what applies to Canada.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Revolution is a prescription med in Canada. I know we're not allowed to sell it over the counter. I assume the same applies to shipping it to Canada so you shouldn't be able to order it online without a veterinary prescription...


----------

